# Romanian rescue dog.



## Pamela Villiers (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, I'm hoping to adopt this rescue from Romania soon. Does anyone know what breed she might be? She looks very much like an Old English Sheepdog to me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like OES in there somewhere doesn't it?

Lovely dog,gonna pick up a lot of mud


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

She has the look of a Polish Lowland Sheepdog.

Gorgeous dog


----------



## Anna Choules (Jan 8, 2020)

awww looks a bit like Pippin from "come outside"


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like there could be some Mioritic Shepherd dog in there somewhere


----------

